# 2010 Sentra coolant service?



## SentraSL (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello!

My sentra is coming due for a coolant change. I looked at my local nissan dealership and they have a cooling system service for $59.95. This is a good price, however the concerning part is that it says "Drain and add up to 1 quart of antifreeze". Now to me, only a quart isn't enough. A typical 4 cylinder engine averages about a gallon of antifreeze. Any thoughts?


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

SentraSL said:


> My sentra is coming due for a coolant change. ....... A typical 4 cylinder engine averages about a gallon of antifreeze. Any thoughts?


Yes, pg. 9-2 of the Owner's Manual says the cooling capacity is 7L or 1.9 U.S. Gal.

So you need just under 4 QTS. of antifreeze if using the (expensive) factory fill green long-life (3 or 4 years?) concentrate formulation.

The newer, pre-mixed, blue fluid (5 years life?) is even more expensive and is best used only after a full flush of the green fluid or it degrades the longer life of the blue.

Just by draining the rad. and the overflow reservoir you get 4 QTS. out.
I think they would add at least $20 to your $59.95 for extra coolant.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a 2010, it may already have the blue coolant. Nissan started using it on some models in 2009 and by 2011, all Nissan models were using it. What I find interesting is if you look at the maintenance schedule, it recommends replacing the coolant at 60,000 miles and every 30,000 miles thereafter. However, per Nissan TSB #NTB09-040A: "Blue LLC is designed to have a service life of 7 years/105,000 miles for the factory fill, and 5 years/75,000 miles for subsequent replacement fills."

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Classification: EM09-001A

Reference: NTB09-040A

Date: May 14, 2010

NEW BLUE NISSAN LONG LIFE ANTIFREEZE/COOLANT

This bulletin has been amended. The Service Information has been updated. Please discard previous versions of this bulletin.

SERVICE INFORMATION

In calendar year 2009, Nissan began filling some vehicles at the factory with a NEW Nissan Long Life Antifreeze/Coolant (LLC) that is blue in color.

NOTE: LLC = Long Life Antifreeze/Coolant

The transition to this new Blue LLC continued though MY 2010. Beginning with MY 2011, all Nissan vehicles are filled at the factory with the Blue LLC.
^ MY 2009 and 2010: Some vehicles are filled at the factory with Blue LLC.

^ MY 2011: All vehicles are filled at the factory with Blue LLC.

Blue LLC is designed to have a service life of 7 years/105,000 miles for the factory fill, and 5 years/75,000 miles for subsequent replacement fills.

Nissan Blue Super LLC is available through the Nissan Direct Ship Chemical Care Product Program, Website order link via dealer portal www.NNAnet.com or order direct Genuine Nissan Automotive Chemicals.

^ Blue LLC one gallon pre-diluted: P/N 999MP - LP25500P

> The one gallon containers are pre-diluted with 50% antifreeze and 50% distilled water.

> Do not add additional water when using pre-diluted Blue LLC.

^ Blue LLC one quart concentrate: P/N 999MP - L255QTP

> The one quart concentrate containers are intended for extreme cold weather application.

> Use the concentrate without mixing (do not add water).

> Add directly to the cooling system in specific amounts as directed on the container label.

Additional Information for using Blue LLC

Blue LLC and Green-colored Nissan LLC (P/N 999MP-AF000P) are compatible with each other:
^ Blue can be mixed/added with Green

^ Green can be mixed/added with Blue

CAUTION:
^ Adding Green LLC to Blue LLC will reduce/shorten the life expectancy of the Blue LLC to that of the Green LLC (4 years / 60,000 miles).

^ LLC must always be used with demineralized or distilled water, otherwise the life expectancy of the LLC (Blue or Green) will be degraded and cooling system damage may occur.


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> ....What I find interesting is if you look at the maintenance schedule, it recommends replacing the coolant at 60,000 miles and every 30,000 miles thereafter. However, per Nissan TSB #NTB09-040A: "Blue LLC is designed to have a service life of 7 years/105,000 miles for the factory fill, and 5 years/75,000 miles for subsequent replacement fills."


I think it fairly standard that auto makers give their dealerships the chance to promote shorter fluid change intervals to increase the revenue stream.
In some cases of severe service it might even be valid.

Or, those long-standing maintenance schedules never get updated when the new and improved fluids are introduced.

The longer life on factory fill is understandable given it's a clean start and at the 1st. service even flush machines are not going to get every last trace of impurities out.

A 25% reduction sounds about right, but reducing the life by half is taking things too far.


----------

